# Walther P-5



## chazz

Just wondering if their are many P-5 9mm around? I purchased mine new in Germany in about 1984...it is a sweet pistol. It was police issue in Germany at the time. Anyone have an idea what the gun is worth? I have no desire to sell, it has about 100 rounds through it. I know it was around a grand in the States when I purchased in Germany.


----------



## sgms

Have seen 2 or 3 around local Ohio gun shows in last 6 months been running $900.-1150.00 asking price. I've been looking to finish my walther police collection.


----------



## Scorpion8

Do not have, but always lusted after. Always too rich for my wallet.


----------



## MLB

Southern Ohio Guns used to have police trade-ins for about $600, but I haven't seen that in a while. I picked up a nearly new P5C last year for $800.










I put the grips on afterwards though. Happy hunting.


----------



## chazz

MLB said:


> Southern Ohio Guns used to have police trade-ins for about $600, but I haven't seen that in a while. I picked up a nearly new P5C last year for $800.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put the grips on afterwards though. Happy hunting.


Sweet, nice grips!


----------



## MLB

They are nicely made, and the inside faces are intricately milled. I'd recommend them. Grips4u - Grips4u.


----------



## group17

Great looking pistol at the right size. Nice!


----------



## Yankee Station

Bought a P5 last week, disappointed Walther mags from Earl's Repair Service are $89 each.


----------



## kilo11

I have a C.A.I. ex-police P5. Looks like the parts match. Got it with 6 mags for $300.00. It's a little rough but I really like it. One of the best double action triggers I've ever had too.


----------



## firemanjones

I purchased mine back in 1984


----------



## firemanjones

P5


----------



## kilo11

WOW. Mine dosn't look like that. But now I know I want to re-finish it and find some nice wood grips. Both you and Chazz are going to cost my soon to be ex-wife some money........Thank You!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firemanjones

I purchased the grips from Grips4u.
Grips4u - Grips4u


----------



## jpk

Who says lightening doesn't strike twice. I bought my nearly new P5, in box w/ all docs etc. last december before Xmas. It's a serviceman bring back from Italy in perfect condition with 100 rounds through it when I bought it. No import stamps but an Italian CAT stamp. I paid $850 for mine. Then just a couple days ago my friend and I stopped by a gun store to see if they had anything interesting and they had a new, unfired P5 with box, docs etc.. My friend paid $550. plus tax for it. THAT was an incredible find. This one was an Interarms import and was thusly stamped. I honestly don't think the shop knew what the potential value was of the gun. They looked it up in the gun BB and it said $600. but I don't know how old the book was or if it reflects the desire of people that want it and what they will pay to get one.


----------



## firemanjones

Outstanding! I hope you enjoy them as much as I do......


----------



## chazzman

firemanjones said:


> P5


I would love to find a nice set of grips like that...


----------



## brentb636

There are some P-5's coming up on gunbroker. I bought the first one @ $480 ( lot of holster wear and filthy, but a great shooter when cleaned up) . They're Austrian Customs cop turn-ins. Good values, I think.  Note the holster wear, but there is very little signs of wear inside and it shoots like a dream. ( Grip is also from grips4u.net )


----------



## Gonzales

brentb636 said:


> ( lot of holster wear and filthy, but a great shooter when cleaned up) . [/QUOTE]
> 
> Maybe you could try a high quality professionally holster from [URL=http://www.walther-holsters.com/]Perfect Fit Walther Holsters | Walther-Holsters.com[/URL]


----------



## ronin11




----------



## gonzogeezer




----------



## ronin11

http://i1312.photobucket.com/albums/t529/tsull11/010_zps8e652a8d.jpg

P5C


----------

